# How Can I Get My Hair To Shine?



## SamBam (Aug 11, 2008)

I have really long straight brown hair that's pretty much down to my butt and would like to add some shine to it I'm just wondering whats the best shampoo/conditioner/styling product to make my hair shiny?

Today I was looking at the Dove shine therapy shampoo and John Frieda brilliant brunet shampoo and wasn't sure which I should buy, but I did get John Frieda brilliant brunet styling shine shock.

What should I buy?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you tried a gloss spray? you can put it on after styling Redken makes a good one


----------



## SamBam (Aug 11, 2008)

Haven't tried it, how good does it work? I should also mention that I'm not looking for any thing that will make my hair stiff like gel or moss, I like it when my hair stays in place, no frizz but it can move...kind of like what you see in the hair commercials if you know what I mean.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 12, 2008)

yes..you need a shine spray. this is ecspecially good if you have thin, fine hair because it doesn't weigh it down like shine serum tends to. i liked the one from avon..garnier fructis has a good one too. good luck!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have this great product from Biosilk called Silk Therapy. All you need a teeny drop of this stuff and apply it to your hair and your looks sooo shiney and glossy and feel sooo soft.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *4getmeNot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes..you need a shine spray. this is ecspecially good if you have thin, fine hair because it doesn't weigh it down like shine serum tends to. i liked the one from avon..garnier fructis has a good one too. good luck! is garnier fructis's a spray one, and can you put it on before you dry your hair? i tried their sleek and shine round container with a pump a few years ago and it made my hair greasy, so i'm thinking maybe a spray mgiht work better?


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree - a good serum is what you need for shiny hair. I use Got2b glossy serum but I hear that the other recs work great as well.

Whether you apply it damp or dry - I think it's best to follow the instructions. John Frieda serum is suppose to go in when hair is wet where as Got2b glossy is better on dry hair.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 12, 2008)

My absolute favorite spray is one I've gotten at Sally's It's called Proclaim Professional Care: Spray On Glosser. I think I bought it for about $6 or $7 bucks. I normally use it prior to flat ironing. But always spray at a distance and not a lot, too close will make your hair too shiny and too much will just make it greasy.

Also, dry hair tends to lack a lot of shine. Make sure you up-to-date with your deep conditioning/hot oil treatments and make sure you aren't over washing your hair. I would also recommend vitamins for healthier stronger hair. Biotin is good, most B vitamins are great for hair, skin and nails. It always helps to get a good daily serving of fruits and vegetables too.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 13, 2008)

a shine spray or shine serum.

a great shine serum i love (and gets rid of the frizzies, just cant use a lot which is even better since it lasts you forever) is paul mitchell gloss drops.

its like $15 but will last you like a year if you use it everyday (since you barely need much in general).


----------



## poezzy (Aug 14, 2008)

definitely john frieda`s brilliiant brunnette shampoo! I`m using it too, as well the conditioner, and it is just great! it`s expensive, but definitely worth it! and you could also try some shine hair spray or something


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 14, 2008)

Tresemme Heat Defense Spray really makes your hair smooth and shiny. I love it. I didn't buy it thinking it would make my hair shine but it's so nice!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely use John Frieda luminous color glaze after shampoo and conditioner:

(they make a clear kind if you don't want the color)






And then finish styling with BioSilk Shine On Finishing Spray:






Great products!


----------



## Jinx (Aug 14, 2008)

So, is your hair dull and flat looking as far as color or health or are you just wanting add MORE shine?

I ask because depending on what is going on with your hair will tell you what you need to do.

If your hair is dull because of dryness, you need to get moisture into your hair; adding sprays or serums really won't help much and you won't fix the problem. Or, if you color your hair and have OVER colored it then that can cause dullness (trust me on THAT one, lol!!).

If your hair is otherwise healthy and balanced then pretty much any shine product will work for you, you will probably want to try a couple things and see what you like best: sprays, serums, ACV rinses, cold water rinses, etc.....


----------



## SamBam (Aug 15, 2008)

^It's not dull or flat I just would like to add more shine.

Thanks for all the suggestions! now I'm gonna have to look into what I like best.


----------



## linkonkarl (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I have tried just about every trick in the book. Yes the egg yolks do work but also if you use mayo as a conditioner it works like magic... but be carefull cause ur hair might smell funny. Another thing that my mom taught me was to mix a little bit of vodka into your current conditioner.. leave it in for a few minutes and walla! your hair is super shiny! hope I helped.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 21, 2008)

hair shine serum.


----------



## rachelrxo (Sep 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *linkonkarl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another thing that my mom taught me was to mix a little bit of vodka into your current conditioner.. leave it in for a few minutes and walla! your hair is super shiny! hope I helped. vodka!! what!


----------



## MissManda (Oct 1, 2008)

Huh vodka? When I drink it dries me out. When I use anything alcohol it dries it out. I would think it would do the same to hair. Anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## CassBH (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly,up until recently, I thought all shine sprays were the same (which I think they are!) and they are too greasy for my fine hair. But I have found my HG spray (so far) that works really well, esp. if your hair is fine and you are prone to the greasy look.I have been using Bumble &amp; Bumble BBShine and I love it! I actually spray it on my hands and run it through the layers at the front of my face and it gives a tiny bit of separation and a ton of shine. Then I just lightly mist the back of my hair.

It smells really bad going on (very chemically) but then the scent disappears and it does not smell like anything. I love it and am running out to get a new bottle this week. already used up the whole thing!


----------



## girly_girl (Oct 13, 2008)

My favorite that doesn't cause my hair to look greasy is Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum. I love this stuff, it works great and I can use as much as I want.

I actually have Redken smooth down heat glide, Redken Outshine, Biosilk Silk therapy, Avon dry ends serum, Chi Silk infusion, and Fekkai glossing cream. Out of all of those the PM SSS is my Favorite!!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI, everyone: I used the very last of my BBShine spray I just referred to a post or two ago and I have to tell you, this stuff rocks! No other shine product has done for me what this has. Beautiful shine, some nice subtle separation on my layers and no greasiness at all! The smell, again, stinks, but it goes away within minutes.

The best way to apply (at least for my fine hair) is to spray it in my palm, rib together, then run through my ends......AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't recommend a really good serum but that's always worked for me. I have long hair down to my butt as well lol. I've found that as long as you let your hair airdry and brushing it with a boar's hair brush works really well. It'll naturally distribute your naturals oils down to the ends. As long as our hair is, you might need a little serum at the ends but despite the length, you don't need more than a dime size. Rub the product between your hands, like you're warming it up and very lightly apply it to the ends. Then, use the the brush to get it evenly as well.

I havent tried a shine spray but I'm gonna have to soon after all these recommendations.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 13, 2008)

Try an Apple Cider/Lemon Rinse for a natural shine

Or a glossing spritz if u prefer product.


----------

